# Gotta get to hospital



## Steff (Jan 14, 2011)

JUst had a call from my other halves boss my Mart has fallen down some stairs in a block of flats he delivers to so guys wish him well x

dont know alot yet  bye for now


----------



## Liz! (Jan 14, 2011)

Good luck Steffie, hope he's ok.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope all is well Steff


----------



## MCH (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope things are OK and not too serious when you get there.

Best wishes


----------



## Fandange (Jan 14, 2011)

Gosh, hope he's ok! Best wishes, Steffie


----------



## Jumbo86 (Jan 14, 2011)

All the best Steffie. x


----------



## Caroline (Jan 14, 2011)

Good luck Steffie, I hope it is no more serious than one or two bruises.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope it's nothing serious Steffie, fingers crossed for you all


----------



## margie (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope your OH is OK - take care


----------



## katie (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope he's ok Steff X


----------



## KateR (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope he's OK. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Donald (Jan 14, 2011)

hope OH is OK and no broken bones just bruises


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hopefully it's just his pride that he's bruised.

But if not, I hope that he's out and about quickly.

Andy


----------



## bev (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Steph,
Sorry to hear this - is there any news yet.Bev


----------



## purpleshadez (Jan 14, 2011)

Hoping he's okay steff, all the best.

Martin


----------



## vince13 (Jan 14, 2011)

Gosh Stef you and OH don't do things by halves do you ?

All the best and hope things are not too bad.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 14, 2011)

Aww poor you and poor OH.  Hope he hasn't done too much damage.  Thinking of you.xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh Steffie, hope everything is ok x


----------



## twinnie (Jan 14, 2011)

hope hes okay steff


----------



## macast (Jan 14, 2011)

hope he is ok Steffie.... thinking about you hon


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 14, 2011)

Jesus, hope all is well.........................


----------



## ypauly (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope all is well too.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 14, 2011)

Steffie said:


> JUst had a call from my other halves boss my Mart has fallen down some stairs in a block of flats he delivers to so guys wish him well x
> 
> dont know alot yet  bye for now



Hope it's nothing serious steffi, my best wishes to you both. Sheena


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jan 14, 2011)

Thinking of you too, Steffie. Hope he's okay.


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 14, 2011)

Thoughts are with you xoxo


----------



## rachelha (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope it is not anything serious, thinking of you


----------



## newbs (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope things are ok?  Thinking of you.


----------



## Lairyfairy (Jan 14, 2011)

what a shock.  hope he's OK Steffi  x


----------



## cazscot (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope your OH is okay, Steffie x


----------



## shirl (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Steff,

bit late to this but really hope that your oh is ok and any injuries not too serious! Will be thinking of you all,

Take care,

much love Shirl x


----------



## gail1 (Jan 14, 2011)

thoughts are with you hun
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Update*

Hi steffie just text me wanted me to let you all know that her OH has badly sprained his leg, his hand is badly swollen where he tried to stop himself and his back is badly bruised needless to say he's got to stay in over night


----------



## HelenP (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for passing on the message Emma.

Steff, I know he's obviously gonna be in a lot of pain, but I'm glad your OH hasn't broken anything, or worse.  Hope he's a good patient, once he's home!!

xx


----------



## Donald (Jan 14, 2011)

Emmal31 said:


> Hi steffie just text me wanted me to let you all know that her OH has badly sprained his leg, his hand is badly swollen where he tried to stop himself and his back is badly bruised needless to say he's got to stay in over night



Thank you Emma for that it will take a while for him to get back on his feet.


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi all thanks so much for your messages as Emma has said he is in overnight but im home now had to really son was still in school clothes and the neighbours had had the dog since 1 0 clock, jut guna sit down get the tea on and ring his mum let her know x


----------



## bev (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Steph,
Glad you have updated us - lets hope OH is back tomorrow and you can give him some TLC.Bev


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Steph,
> Glad you have updated us - lets hope OH is back tomorrow and you can give him some TLC.Bev



I intend to hun was awful in the taxi not knowing what to expect..it will certainly be strange being on my own tonight in bed.if i sleep ill be surprised im one of lifes worriers..xx


----------



## tracey w (Jan 14, 2011)

Dont want people think i dont care about you as we have tx today!


Hope you have a relaxing evening and he is back home with you tomorrow, xxxx


----------



## shirl (Jan 14, 2011)

Try not worry too much Steffie, I know easier said than done! Hope you get a reasonable nights sleep hun,  and oh gets home 2morro,

Love Shirl x


----------



## Liz! (Jan 14, 2011)

Do type 2s lower their blood suagrs by worrying? Maybe you should have something xtra to eat if so... you've had a stressful day.


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2011)

Liz! said:


> Do type 2s lower their blood suagrs by worrying? Maybe you should have something xtra to eat if so... you've had a stressful day.



i dunno i wasnt worrying about that but i am now


----------



## bev (Jan 14, 2011)

Steffie said:


> i dunno i wasnt worrying about that but i am now



Hi Steph,
I would think that worry is more likely to make you higher rather than lower - dont worry.Bev x


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi all M is back home feet up, orders are puring in thick and fast LOL x but he is happy so thats main thing


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Hi all M is back home feet up, orders are puring in thick and fast LOL x but he is happy so thats main thing



Glad to hear it Steffie - make sure you cater to his every whim!


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 15, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear it Steffie - make sure you cater to his every whim!



Here, here! 

Nice to see the natural order of things restored (tee hee).

Andy x


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 15, 2011)

Glad he's home and not too bad Steffie, and by the way you take no notice of the men here posting their cheeky comments!!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Steffie - sorry only just seen post - glad hubby is back home again x


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks x

Dont worry Karen I never listen to any of the men in here


----------



## FM001 (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't spoil him to much Steffie or he'll expect it all the time! Good news he is back home and hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Monica (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh no, poor Mart, I'm glad he's back home, but don't let him give you the runaround!!!


----------



## shirl (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Steff,

So glad that oh is back hope he doesn't run you round too much, LOL

Take care,

Lv Shirl x


----------



## bev (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Steph,
I hope you are looking after the OH in the way he expects.How did he fall - how far was it - sounds painful.Bev


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Steph,
> I hope you are looking after the OH in the way he expects.How did he fall - how far was it - sounds painful.Bev



we aint even speaking at the moment,he fell down 1 flight of stairs on the 15th floor and he said his foot just gave way, the stairs were clear nothing slippery about or nothing in his way so guess his big size 10s just got in the way


----------



## cazscot (Jan 15, 2011)

Glad your OH is back home - now get off of here and go and take care of him


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2011)

cazscot said:


> Glad your OH is back home - now get off of here and go and take care of him



hun ive done that all day yet still i get shouted at i gave in, he is now upstairs im down stairs


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 16, 2011)

Aww Steff, leave him to his own devices for a bit then!!  Hope he's not off work for too long!!


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> Aww Steff, leave him to his own devices for a bit then!!  Hope he's not off work for too long!!



I have done Karen, he is off until Wednesday so he says x


----------



## macast (Jan 16, 2011)

glad your OH is home now Steffie..... sorry been away so missed Emma saying he didn't have anything broken..... hope he isn't too grumpy


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL Marcie grumpty pfttt not much 

He was supposed to be off until he felt ok but when he rang in today they begged him to go in on indoor duties its not on fgs he aint had enough time to rest up grrrr.


----------



## margie (Jan 17, 2011)

Steffie said:


> LOL Marcie grumpty pfttt not much
> 
> He was supposed to be off until he felt ok but when he rang in today they begged him to go in on indoor duties its not on fgs he aint had enough time to rest up grrrr.



Steffie - They really shouldn't do that - plus if he has been signed off by a Dr or its on Drs advice they could be invalidating insurance. I am not sure but I do remember a situation at work where someone had wanted to come back but the manager insisted that unless they got another certificate (to say fit for work) to override the sick note they would be sent home if they came in.

He could aggravate things if he doesn't give himself sufficient rest.


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2011)

I know Margie there gits at work hun they dont give a dam about the individual its just take take take with them, i was just staggered to learn they even had the gall to ask, but he has gone in and far from holding onto him by the ankles i could not stop him him


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't worry about it Steff, if anything happens to him you can sue them for all the cash they don't have. Of course, he'll be expecting you to have a nice tea waiting for your wounded hero when he returns from a day of labouring at the coal face...


----------

